# Pre-SHOT Show Advance Look at New Products



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Just Announced - Leica Geovid Pro 8x32 & 10x32 Rangefinder Binoculars 

Just Announced - Athlon Line Of Tripods

Just Announced - GPO Spectra 7.5x50i - G4i Fixed Power Riflescope and their new GPO 8x32 and 10x32 Rangeguide Binoculars 

Here is an advanced look* at some of the products that have been announced for 2022. SHOT Show is less than 2 weeks away and we are all very excited to get hands on these new products as well as all the other new items that'll be showcased there. As we are alerted to what's new we will do our best to keep you in the loop.

* Leica Geovid Pro 8x32 & 10x32 Rangefinder Binoculars 

Available in 8x32 and 10x32* versions, *both priced at $2899*.

*Available for delivery in April 2022. *

This product line does SO much more than than any prior Geovid

Applied Ballistics is on board the unit
New Leica Ballistics APP will be released this week (IMPORTANT NOTE: a new Leica Hunting APP will be released in March 2022 which will allow current “.com” products – Geovid 3200, CRF 2800, CRF 3500 - to be compatible with Applied Ballistics, so current owners/future owners for these products will not be left behind).
Tremendous improvement in Bluetooth connectivity range (up to 10m)
GPS mapping with Basemaps, Garmin and other APPS/devices
Compatible with the full ecosystem of Applied Ballistics, including Apple, Garmin and other devices.

The first premium laser rangefinderbinocular with 32mm objective lenses. – Approximately 2/3 the size of other LRF binos
• The first premium laser rangefinder to feature on-board Applied Ballistics solutions for elevation AND wind.
• The first premium premium laser rangefinder to feature GPS mapping via Garmin GPS products AND BaseMaps

Optics that rival any 42mm premium LRF bino in a much smaller package
• VASTLY improved BlueTooth communication range (up to 10m) and computing capability
• Built-in Applied Ballistics Ultralite provides ballistic corrections to 875m
• In-App upgradeable to AB Elite via the app –no need to connect with a Kestrel for elevation and wind corrections as far as the Geovid PRO can range
• Ballistics managed by an all-new app designed and built by Applied Ballistics
• Enter wind direction and value via the app or directly via the buttons on the binocular
• Connect with a windvane-mounted Kestrel for automatic and continuous wind updates
• Connect with a Garmin watch or Kestrel to build a target card, Kestrel for continual wind updates, or Garmin GPS or mobile device mapping app to mark target or shooter location
• Ranges real-world targets to 10-2500y

Still the toughest products- waterproof to 5m and shock proof to 100Gs
• Still the best optics- Best color, contrast, sharpness and brightness. Least eye fatigue.
• Still the best, most reliable rangefinders- range non-reflective targets farther than anyone else
• Still the best warranty offered by any premium optic manufacturer- 10 year protection against accidental damage (including electronics) 30 year warranty against manufacturer‘s defects in optics and mechanics
• Still the most ergonomic and comfortable user experience- More comfortable to hold, more comfortable to look through for long glassing sessions
======================================================================================================================================================================

*Athlon Line Of Tripods*

STURDY. STABLE. VERSATILE. these new tripods in Athlon’s lineup cover any adventure from the most demanding PRS match, to a rugged mountain terrain hunt. The CF (carbon fiber) series includes 4 sizes to match support needs while keeping weight in mind. 10-layers of vibration-dampening carbon fiber and a robust ball head can support 33 to 88 lbs depending on the model. The budget-friendly AL (aluminum) series is perfectly suited to casual outdoor enthusiasts, bird watchers, or hunters needing a spotting optic tripod. Both the CF and AL series tripod utilize an arca-swiss style compatible mount, suitable for a wide range of accessories including arca rail equipped firearms.

*CF40/CF36/CF32/CF29*
The CF (carbon fiber) series is available in 4 leg diameters as indicated by their name. All CF models include a carrying case, molle-style leg wraps, a tripod hammock, a carrying sling, a shoulder pad to easily reposition your tripod, as well as optional spiked feet. Ideally suited to long range shooters, the ball head is compatible with arca-swiss style rails and accessories. 

*AL28*
The AL series includes a carrying case and optional spiked feet. The AL28 features an adjustable center shaft to easily adjust the height to the users preference. This affordable tripod is geared towards outdoor enthusiasts or those looking for a dedicated spotting optic tripod.

Rock. Solid. Stability. Athlon’s carbon fiber tripods come ready to support your rifle with the included bowl mount or ball head. The ball head features Friction Control, Fluid Pan Control, Ball Lock, and Arca compatibility for direct-to-rifle attachment. Three leg diameter options offer increasing stability and max support weight for spotting optics or as a weapon-mount platform.
10-Layer Carbon Fiber: Providing a significant increase in rigidity and damping compared to aluminum, 10 layers of carbon fiber decreases weight while increasing stability.
High-Tension Leg Locks: Adjustable legs are locked into position by a high-tension Leg Lock. Take full advantage of the tripod’s high-strength legs by preventing slipping.
Multi-Axis Leveling: Two circular bubble levels create a solid foundation and linear fluid pan capability through multi-axis leveling of the tripod and ball head.
Arca-Ready: Compatible with the most commonly used mounting plate styles. CF/AL series tripods accept Arca-Swiss style accessories and rifle attachments.
Dual Heads: CF Series tripods include a ball head, a leveling head and bowl mount. The leveling head provides an optional attachment method for heavy equipment.
Counter-Weight Hook: Add additional damping stability by hanging your bag or weight on the integrated hook. Ideal for use in high-wind environments to dampen tremors.
Leg Wraps: CF Series of tripods include molle-style attachment loops to secure your equipment such as wind meters, game calls, or pens within reach.
Tripod Hammock: CF Series tripods include a tripod hammock. This provides a lightweight tray to easily access your most used items at a convenient working height.
Carry Options: CF Series of tripods include a shoulder pad to transition your tripod’s location without collapsing and a shoulder sling to conveniently carry in the field.
Multi-Terrain Configurable: Rubber feet hold firm for everyday use when positioned properly. The included spiked feet add additional stability on soft surfaces such as dirt and snow.
Storage Bag: Keep your tripod clean and damage-free with the included protective storage bag. A handy transport sling is integrated into the bag as well as an internal storage pocket.

*Midas Tripod CF29 #706008

Midas Tripod CF32 #706007

Midas Tripod CF36 #706006

Midas Tripod CF40 #706005*

For those that prefer a traditional center-shaft style tripod, the aluminum 28mm provides excellent stability and versatility, ideal for a dedicated spotting optic tripod. The ball head features Friction Control, Fluid Pan Control, Ball Lock, and Arca compatibility for direct-to-gear attachment. Three leg diameter options offer increasing stability and max support weight for spotting optics or as a camera-mount platform.
Aluminum Alloy: Providing a light weighted and durable support for any spotting optics or other type of gears you throw on the top.
High-Tension Leg Locks: Adjustable legs are locked into position by a high-tension Leg Lock. Take full advantage of the tripod’s high-strength legs by preventing slipping.
Multi-Axis Leveling: Circular bubble levels create a solid foundation and linear fluid pan capability through multi-axis leveling of the tripod and ball head.
Arca-Ready: Compatible with the most commonly used mounting plate styles. CF/AL series tripods accept Arca-Swiss style accessories and rifle attachments.
Counter-Weight Hook: Add additional damping stability by hanging your bag or weight on the integrated hook. Ideal for use in high-wind environments to dampen tremors.
Multi-Terrain Configurable: Rubber feet hold firm for everyday use when positioned properly. The included spiked feet add additional stability on soft surfaces such as dirt and snow.
Storage Bag: Keep your tripod clean and damage-free with the included protective storage bag.

*Midas AL28 Tripod #706009*

==========================================================================================================================================================

* GPO Spectra 7.5x50i - G4i Fixed Power Riflescope and their new 8x32 and 10x32 Rangeguide Binoculars 

Spectra 7.5x50i - G4i Fixed Power Riflescope * 

Designed for the all-around scope user, this new riflescope features a slim and sleek configuration that will offer simplicity to shooters who do not need a variable power scope.
This new scope is engineered using a 50mm double HD objective lens system for enhanced resolution coupled with the GPObright™ high transmission lens coatings. A 30mm main tube maximizes optical performance while supporting incremental elevation adjustment capabilities. It is crafted from a solid, one-piece dust-proof, waterproof, nitrogen-filled body for ultimate strength and durability. An illuminated general use G4i reticle powered with the GPO iCONTROL™ illumination system will assist the shooter in placing the perfect shot in even the lowest light conditions. Custom designed turrets are made to easily reset your zero to the indicator mark on the scope body.
The 7.5x50i fixed power scope comes with a cleaning cloth, see-through bikini ocular and objective lens scope covers, and an extra CR2032 battery. All GPO products purchased in the USA include the GPO, USA’s Spectacular Lifetime Warranty™.
This new fixed power scope features high quality glass, proven precision and the quality construction that hunters and shooters have come to expect from GPO

*GPO 8x32 and 10x32 Rangeguide Binoculars*

The extremely small size and light weight for a premium rangefinding binocular is unprecedented in this industry yet the new RANGEGUIDE™ 8x32 and 10x32 binoculars boast exceptional edge-to-edge clarity and precise ranging on reflective targets out to nearly 1.75 miles. They are the most compact high quality premium rangefinding binoculars in the world.
Standing just 5.4 inches tall, one might assume that the GPO RANGEGUIDE™ is just a compact binocular, but it not only lives up to its optical performance; it can accurately range targets out to 3,062 yards with inclination/declination compensation, while tipping the scales at a mere 24.3 ounces. The magnesium frame is to thank for much of the light weight, but the small footprint of the internal laser rangefinding engine is the RANGEGUIDE’s most prevalent feature.
The compact RANGEGUIDE™ features an eye-safe Class 1 laser for a lightning fast 0.25-second response time with true-range angle technology that calculates the proper distance to the target after measuring the angle to the target. Scan mode provides three readings per second via its orange OLED display that offers nine adjustable brightness levels and operates with manual or automatic brightness functionality. The RANGEGUIDE™ even measures ambient temperature in Fahrenheit and Celsius, humidity, and air pressure to help with shot placement on long-range shots. The Class 1 laser will reliably range a tree at 1,093 yards and a deer out to 766 yards. The display provides both the line-of-sight distance and the user’s choice of adjusted distance, angle, or temperature.
Coupled with the GPObrightTM high-transmission lens coatings, the RANGEGUIDE’s double-HD laminated 32mm objective lenses are exceptionally beneficial for transmitting light in the twilight hours. These premium lenses maximize the brightness, sharpness, and resolution of the optical image which is not typical in a rangefinding binocular. The wide field of view is 405’ and 306’ (8x32 or 10x32) at 1,000 yards, and eye relief is 18mm or 16mm, respectively. The RANGEGUIDE™ also features a diopter focus and orange display focus adjustments on both left and right sides of the ocular tube. The RANGEGUIDE™ also utilizes GPO’s premium cut-brass-geared focus-wheel system for a tight, consistent turning radius without any center focus wheel free play. The entire body is protected with an armor coating that makes it tough enough to use in any outdoor environment.
“GPO has transitioned to leading innovation in this industry. This product will make obsolete the hip-side handheld rangefinder because a hunter can now carry a functioning extremely compact rangefinder that is also an incredible binocular,” said Mike Jensen, GPO, USA’s owner and CEO. “It will change the equipment you carry.”

Please feel free to call with any questions on these new products or anything else we can assist you with..

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you @gr8fuldoug!


----------

